# Legacy nvidia driver version in make.conf



## RichardM (Jul 11, 2015)

Hello, is it possible to set a legacy Nvidia driver version in /etc/make.conf ?

I need the legacy version, so I install x11/nvidia-driver-340. However, if I then install astro/google-earth with the NVIDIA option, it will install the current Nvidia driver.

I can just fiddle the Makefile in astro/google-earth to reference x11/nvidia-driver-340, but wondered if there was a neater way.

Thanks, Richard


----------



## rabfulton (Jul 11, 2015)

I don't believe so. You will have similar problems if you use anything that depends on emulators/linux-c6. See Thread 48130

This should be a bug IMHO as many of the cards not supported on the newer driver releases are not all that old.


----------

